
Introducing Charrua – a DHCP implementation - ingve
https://mirage.io/blog/introducing-charrua-dhcp
======
GFischer
TBH I only clicked on the link because of the name (as the blog post mentions,
"Charrúa" is used as a nickname for us Uruguayan nationals).

I had no idea MirageOS existed ( _" MirageOS is a library operating system
that constructs unikernels for secure, high-performance network
applications"_).

Fortunately the university of Cambridge has a decent explanation of what it is
and why should I care:

[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/projects/ocamllabs/tasks/mirage.html](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/projects/ocamllabs/tasks/mirage.html)

 _" The cloud has so far mostly been used to consolidate existing operating
systems and manage them more conveniently. The interface between guest
kernels, applications and VMs are all managed very differently, leading to
serious inefficiencies, unreliability and insecurity. Mirage OS revisits the
library OS concept (built here as Nemesis in the late '90s), and narrows the
gap between safe, high-level programming, and low-level systems construction.

Applications are written in high-level OCaml and compiled directly into
microkernels that run on the Xen hypervisor. By treating the hypervisor as a
stable hardware platform, we can focus on high-performance protocol
implementations without worrying about having to support the thousands of
device drivers found in a traditional OS. "_

